# Trying Out New Digital Camera. Bunch of Pics! BEWARE!



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, completely new to digital camera so I don't know how to use mines just yet...trying to learn. I guess I'm here to show and at the same time, test my camera. If you don't really care for random pictures than feel free to skip this thread. For everyone else, bare with me and I hope you enjoy it as I get better with shooting pictures. Btw I just recieved my lens adaptor, we'll see how that goes.

Camera is a Canon Powershot 7.1 megapixel

Here's a picture of Dez...got him for over a year. Longest recorded longth of one is about 13-15 ft. Also believed to be the longest, even longer than a croc monitor. Btw...it's an asian water monitor. Only 3.3 ft long, average length 6-7ft. He's also going through his moult and lives currently in my room, free roaming, woke up twice with him on my face.


----------



## jrmt07 (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice! Looks like a cool pet. One question though, where does it goto the bathroom if it is free roaming in your room?


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

Top picture is of my neighborhood, but I like to refer to it as "the hood". Everytime I walk with Derrick (kid that I tutor) and he starts doing that shang ling monks or whatever its called, you know that cartoon with the midget balled monk kid, well he starts asking me if I would challenge him to a "shang ge bu dare" ?! I would tell him to stop it cause he might get us shot. Of course at home he has 999 channels of cable so he doesn't take it seriously. I'm pretty good with kids as long as they aren't disrespectful, cause I'm a kid myself, I can't stand taking life too seriously.

Here's pics of the garden and so on:




























Thats my little garden and as you can tell from the pics, I still haven't focused it correctly yet.


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

Well Justin, assuming thats your name, thats the great thing about monitors. I've kept niles and asians. Btw I had 4 before this, all lost, somehow managed to run away. Very very good escape artist, they are however, very...how can I say...troublesome. They hide in small crevices that they themselves can barely get out of. So at first, when I had him, I had a lot of problems with him hiding. Took me 2 hours to find him in my room! And trust me my room is very small. I'm poor lol. Anyhow, asian water monitors are also known as the reptilian version of a dog. However, they don't really like to please us therefore they aren't into doing tricks. 

My method to house train a lizard is simple. At first you must keep it, while young, in a tank at least 40 gallons. You put a container of water inside so it can swim. Soon, they learn to go to the bathroom only when they hit the water. They also prefer it. Later when they grow big, you have to remind them a second time. THis is done by introducing them to water at least once or twice a day, to get them to understand that that is the place where they should go when they want to do their business. I leave out standing water and some towels around so it wont wet the rug. He would sometimes hold it for a whole day when I had a lot of work just for me to come home to change the water and go to the bathroom again. THere were just 2 incidents during the year and a half that he did, only because I came home very late. They, at first, will bite, but afterwards they become extremely tame. One time while eating a live mice, he grabbed it, ran over to where I was standing, and used my foot as leverage to push the mouse into his mouth. Nasty lol.


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's some more pics...I'm getting better I think

Here's Blue my mystery snail. Upclose.










Here's one of my females coloring up...cherry shrimps that is.










Alright...now check this out. This right here...below...is what I call...the invincible or very very hard to kill pest snail. I squashed him, still crawling...squashed him another time...still crawling...so I gave up...maybe it's the will of the gods for him to survive. See all that stuff...your guess is as close as mines.


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's a few more pictures....this one below is without new lens










I tried taking picture of a dog...but unfortunately it was a black dog...so it doesn't really work out. Here's retakes of the flower pots...trying to see if they get better.










and the whole thing










I think my focusing is getting a bit better. Not using lens on them though. And again trying to keep it simple so I haven't used 60%+ of the other functions. Shrug.


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, here is the one with the telephoto lens on. Second capture of an old one.


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's pictures of left side of house. More garden pictures:










Further back few










K...here's the dishes and stuff...that is only 2 of 3 cabnets. It's filled with a bunch of China and other stuff...and I'm always wondering, why do women buy a bunch of stuff that they almost never use or say "they're for special occasions" and the special occasions happen once a year. I'll show you my closet later and you'll see what I mean.










Here's the fridge...packed filled with food.


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice looking photo's I only wish my fridge was that full


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

K here's more pictures

Here's the black rot. He's old but very nice










Here's the door section leading to the closet and bathroom










Here's my favorite root beer...take note that I hate all rootbeer except this one.










Here's my bike that I used a year ago. The rims alone costed about $200 and I think thats just one lol. It's a racing/road bike....I sometimes bike so fast people would tell me to slow down...and they're in cars...but they're right though...so I did.










Here's another tank I'm setting up for later on










Here's the flower shot in the other picture...but upclose










Enjoy...more pictures to come.


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

It costed me $200...but then again its because I got it from a friend that was close to my parents. He hooked me up with the camera and a lot of other accessories like 1GB SD memory...I still haven't used it however...32mb is alright for now....

Anyhow....here are more pictures...hope you all enjoy

Here's another pic of my cherry females...a week or so pregnant










Here's some more flowers


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Beautiful cactis. I have a pink one (at least I think it's pink - it's never bloomed for me)

What model is the camera?


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks TINNGG

Really glad that you like them  

Here's more pictures of stuff...I hope everyone that sees them will enjoy them...I try my best. Later I'll try to use the other 60% of my camera.

BTW...it's an A620

Check the my other thread about Websites that I Find Nifty...click on camera review one...it's rated top 16 or something....check out the other cameras as well.

Will Redo This One



























My Expensive Orchid










Another Pic Of THese


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Sweet Monitor! I have a 8.5' Columbian Redtail Boa named Zeus. He is a true columbian, high red and peach. I got him for my son as a hatchling 9 yrs ago.


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow! Take a picture of it if you can I wanna see it 

I always wanted a flavi...those are sooo awesome....problem? $300?


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's more images...it's been a long time since I've posted them. Anyone that's looking, hope you enjoy them 

Here's a retake of a flower on the first page. Said I would do a retake and here it is:











Here's some odd pictures using my other functions, I have yet to master it, so bare with me, also forgot to focus as well I think.



















Here's a potentially really nice picture, unfortunately didn't notice the reflection/glare until lately, but I decide to put it up anyways.










Another picture of my shrimps before I get to the better ones:










Shrimp Moulting










In my opinion...a very nice red cherry shrimp










And my second fav.....what I call...Standing In A Moment 










Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I love your Monitor! Makes me miss Dino, I had to leave him down south where he was happiest <he is a 4 ft long Orange Iguana>. You crack me up with the hodgpodge of shots....the fridge, bike, dishes and laundry room was cracking me the heck up! That white cactus bloom is the best though. Do you know those thing take a number of years to bloom one time? It is a lot of hype leading up to it then WHAM....a giant flower, then it's gone. Have fun with your camera....best of luck~


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

HEYYY BEEN GONE FOR AWHILE NOT EXPECTING TO BE MISSED BUT HERE ARE SOME MORE PICTURES! ENJOY! 

Here is the latest addition to my collection. They are extremely poisonous giant centipede. One bite and they'll put you in the hospital ER on the double! These are babies and currently only 2" long and aren't that poisonous just yet. However, later on, they will have one of the most painful venoms in the world and one of the most poisonous of the pedes. Scolopendra subspinipes sp. aka cousins of the Vietnamese centipedes. They can get to or rarely even surpass 10"










































Here's my jumping spider:

















This is when you know you're gonna die of starvation if you're a meat lover









Here's more flowers:

































 well...have fun...this is it for now.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

thats alot of apples... haha nice pictures


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

Nice pics....Now we need to get ya some photo editing tools!


----------



## nathan515 (Apr 25, 2006)

Please do cause I have one or two...but never really use it....


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

whered you get the centipede? I'd think they would be illegal to sell because of the venom, but what do I know?


----------

